# Stahls� Offers $150 of Free Product With Heat Press Purchase in November



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers $150 of Free Product With Heat Press Purchase in November*

Stahls’ ID Direct™ is offering exceptional values on some of the most in-demand heat printing supplies this month. Purchase a Hotronix® or MAXX® heat press this November and select either a free Sports package or a free Bling package, each valued at $150.

Stahls’ Sports package includes a 2-inch Pro Block Film letter kit (760 pieces), 6-inch and 8-inch Pro Block Film number kits (each 170 pieces), and a Transfer Express Marketing kit. 

The Bling package includes a 2-inch Pro Block Letter Glitter Flake letter kit (760 pieces), a 6-inch Pro Block Number Glitter Flake number kit (170 pc), and a Transfer Express Marketing kit. 

Offer available for new and existing customers. Cap presses not included in offer. For more information, or to place your order, call 800.4.STAHLS. 


Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

